# New to ocean and surf fishing. Need some help



## Okla_angler (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello All,

I could use some input on what equipment to use for surf and inshore fishing. I'm traveling with family and friends from Oklahoma to Gulf Shores, AL during the week of June 20th. We will be there a week. I'm experienced with freshwater fishing in ponds, rivers, lakes and below dams.

I've done quite a bit of research on here but want to double check on using what I have and what I should buy.

I think my two current go to "river rods" will work for inshore fishing and maybe "surf" fishing if I'm fishing between the beach and the breaks. 

- Ugly Stik, medium heavy, bait cast 7' with Abu Garcia 6500 C3

- Ugly Stik, medium heavy, spinning 6' 6" with Penn spinning reel 5500 SS.

Does this equipment sound like it will suffice for those two purposes? From what I can tell a medium light action might be preferable though.

I need a new surf rod so I'm considering buying an Ugly Stik Bigwater between 9' and 12'. I can use the rod below the dams back here at home so it'll be able to serve dual purposes. Can't decide on a length, I know the longer the better but I'm also a short dude at 5' 3" so I dont want over kill on the length but don't want to under buy either. I've used surf rods before but it's been 4 or 5 years.

For a reel I'm thinking either a Shimano Sedona or a Penn Fierce 6600. But open to suggestions.

Also, this one should be an easy one but is the best option for keeping fish simply putting them in a cooler with ice. Wasn't sure if you could really use a stringer because of the waves.

Thanks for the time and help.

Josh

Also, forgot to mention that I was going to hit up some local bait shops once I got down there to get hooks, jigs, lures, bait, advice, etc.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I lived in Joplin when I was a kid and did a lot of fishing in the strip pits near Pittsburgh Kansas and in Grand Lake.
I fish the surf with a Penn 6500 and 7500 so I think your 5500 will work fine.
I don't know about the Abu 6500. I never could throw baitcasters that well and you will need to be able to throw it a pretty good ways.
I like 9' and 10' rods. 
No stringers down here. Use a cooler with ice.
Good luck.


----------



## txsouthcc (Jan 2, 2015)

Josh, 

Your equipment and proposed equipment sounds good for a beach trip. You didn't mention line size for the reels you have, so braid or some higher lb test for the surf would be my recommendation (I run 20-30lb mono-big game or 65 lb braid on my C3s)-a little overkill but it stops fish from running to far when I need it too. If you not going for sharks then I think your good to go with what you have and might get; I run the C3s primarily for inshore and short surf and they have landed 40+ inch bull reds and smaller sharks with little to no worry. 

A cooler is a must IMO. 

Also, 
1-1/2" PVC/pipe rod holders
Sun shade of some type
Cast net (for fresh bait)
A search of the forum and you can find some tips/rigs for pulling flounder out of the surf which has been working pretty well. I don't pompano fish but I see plenty of folks catching em, just look into your area and reports. 

Good luck!


----------



## Okla_angler (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. Really appreciate it.

I was planning on going with new 20 lb test mono.

I already have a cast net, bucket, cooler, etc. 

I did find out about the PVC holders from watching YouTube videos. So I just need to make or order a couple.

I'm primarily looking at pompano, flounder, reds, etc. The "smaller" fish no sharks. Mostly looking to just catch some fish dinner/lunch.


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

Moved down here from the Tusa area over the winter, and have been learning a few things every time I fish.
The same rigs you would use for catfish/striper fishing blow the dams work great in the surf. Anywhere from 2 to 6 oz weights, size 2 to 5/0 hooks, 25lb line, 8 to 12ft rods works just fine. Bring a cooler for fish. It gets hot, and there's no shade, so an umbrella helps a lot if your going to be out a while. Fish early, sun up to noon or so seems to be the best. Late afternoon to dusk is sometimes pretty good as well. 
Make sure you thoroughly rinse your rods and reels in fresh water after every trip, if you dont, you will be suprised how fast they can turn to junk. I don fish wire leaders unless I get bitten off a couple of times, seem to catch much more without them. Make sure you have a pair of pliers, most of the fish in the ocean have sharp teeth. Be careful handling ocean catfish, hardheads can ruin your day if your not familiar with them. 
Hope I helped, good luck , and enjoy it down here.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

It's the Gulf not the ocean.


----------



## sgsshep (12 mo ago)

_Backwoods said:


> It's the Gulf not the ocean.


Don't be ignorant


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Okla_angler said:


> I did find out about the PVC holders from watching YouTube videos. So I just need to make or order a couple.


It is cheaper to buy 40 Schedule PVC and make your own. I have bought some from stores in the past, the only difference is the flare on the store bought.
I must have about 8 now, home made. I use schedule 40, as its stronger, but 20 would work also.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guys, this is a 6 year old thread and it is the Gulf, not the ocean.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You know what they didn't name this book? The fucking Ocean.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think somebody on here wanted to point out someone's ignorance.
"where ignorance is bliss, tis folly to be wise."
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Guys, this is a 6 year old thread and it is the Gulf, not the ocean.


Got me again, I guess I better look twice at the OP Date


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1093025
> 
> 
> You know what they didn't name this book? The fucking Ocean.


why buy books when you got the internet.
jack


----------



## sgsshep (12 mo ago)

ok... I'll reply... I know what the difference is, DA. The POINT was the stupidity that someone felt it actually necessary to reply to the guy regarding his SUBJECT LINE of fishing the surf. Whether it's the gulf, the ocean, wasn't his point... He might visit Myrtle Beach etc. lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sgsshep said:


> ok... I'll reply... I know what the difference is, DA. The POINT was the stupidity that someone felt it actually necessary to reply to the guy regarding his SUBJECT LINE of fishing the surf. Whether it's the gulf, the ocean, wasn't his point... He might visit Myrtle Beach etc. lol


I'm not a District Attorney, not sure where you got that from. If OP is fishing Myrtle Beach, then he should probably go to a forum centered around there and not Pensacola.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when somebody is new to the forum and already name-calling, wow. but it is mostly friendly around here.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> why buy books when you got the internet.
> jack


I love books. The internet is for arguing and bullying folks.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Fishy, I am pretty sure he was calling you a Dumb Ass. I know, I know...weird huh.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

argue? on pff? naw.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Fishy, I am pretty sure he was calling you a Dumb Ass. I know, I know...weird huh.


Nah...no way a newbie would be that rude.


----------

